# 33 gallon stocking



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi I'm trying to help my dad re-stock his 33 gallon tank (36" long). He currently has 5-6 serpae tetras and a pleco (although I'm trying to convince him to take him back as he is getting too big for the tank).

I would like fish to occupy all areas of the tank if possible or else a good center piece fish to replace the pleco as he does love him.

Any suggestions and stocking numbers will be helpful.


----------



## AquariumPlayz (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you know your ph? Some fish like different ph levels so it will help us if we know.
But you could do 6 corydoras, another school of 6 tetras and a pair of Bolivian rams.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Does he know what the Albino pleco is? I have three in my 55g and love them. Male is setting on a nest right now. Don't see him as much, but the two females are always around and about.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Nicole2933 said:


> Hi I'm trying to help my dad re-stock his 33 gallon tank (36" long). He currently has 5-6 serpae tetras and a pleco (although I'm trying to convince him to take him back as he is getting too big for the tank).
> 
> I would like fish to occupy all areas of the tank if possible or else a good center piece fish to replace the pleco as he does love him.
> 
> Any suggestions and stocking numbers will be helpful.


This sounds familiar. My mom has a similar tank that was set up 14 years ago when I was in high school which she kept when I moved out.

1) A common pleco will get too big as will something like a sailfin, and that is true unless you get to the hundreds of gallons. A smaller pleco like a bristlenose will happily live out its life in a tank that size as long as you give it some supplemental food like algae tabs or appropriate veggies. A clown pleco would also do great on size, but they like to hide.

2) Tetras make much better pets in groups of 1-2 dozen than they do in groups of 6. You get better color, activity, and lifespan just by having the larger group.

What I would do:
1) Add live plants if there aren't already. Something really easy like rotala rotundifolia, java moss, and crypt. wendtii green/brown/etc. This may require some small lighting changes, or may be just fine depending on the details.
1) Make sure the pleco is a species with a max size not more than 5-6 inches. If it is not, replace it with one that is, or the 6 corries suggested above. Not both.

2) Add another 6 tetras of the same species. In 3 months of the nitrate levels are still below what you consider acceptable and the tank is healthy and either a second species, or another 6. With consistent weekly or every other week maintenance and a healthy plant population you could keep a school of 24 tetras and a pleco. With less spectacular maintenance you are probably capped closer to 12 tetras and a pleco. Mollies or platies (2f:1m) would be an ok substitute for a dozen tetras, although both have a tendency to breed.

3) If you want some more movement and have a protected filter inlet add some neocaridina like cherries once the plants get established. The tetras won't be big enough to get the babies out of dense plants and the adults will be big enough to survive.


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

well after talking to my dad I've finally convinced my dad to get rid of his pleco!
Taking into account the advice I've been given and my dad's preference, would the following stocking suggestions work

12 serpae tetra
6 corys (not sure what kind)
pair of Pearl Gouramis or Kribs

I may try to convince him to give live plants a go, but his maintenance is inconsistent so I don't want to overstock.

Besides the pleco, he has a could other single fish (another tetra of some type and a mollie or platy I think)....would an LFS just accept these back or how should he go about replacing them? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

It depends on your LFS whether or not they will take the fish. Some independent stores will take in certain fish and may even give you some store credit for them. Chain stores like Petsmart generally do not. Some PetCo's will take them as an adoption and will not give you any credit for them.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Nicole2933 said:


> well after talking to my dad I've finally convinced my dad to get rid of his pleco!
> Taking into account the advice I've been given and my dad's preference, would the following stocking suggestions work
> 
> 12 serpae tetra
> ...


1) Gouramis have a tendency to pick on either each other, or everyone else in the tank. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Hopefully someone with a bit more experience with them will chime in.
2) Live plants if anything help the load on a tank. They will soak up some nutrients floating around as well as provide some shelter for the fish. Unless you plant a dense jungle plants will increase the capacity, not decrease it. Pick EASY stuff. Cryptocorynes, rotala rotundifolia (often mis-labelled as indica), anubias barteri (or var. 'nana'), java moss.
3) Your stocking sounds fine otherwise.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicole2933 said:


> well after talking to my dad I've finally convinced my dad to get rid of his pleco!
> Taking into account the advice I've been given and my dad's preference, would the following stocking suggestions work
> 
> 12 serpae tetra
> ...


Serpae tetras are known fin nippers and would not fare well with the pearl gouramis.
Also, the maintenance does not really decide if you can have plants. The things that decide if you can have plants are lighting and food for the plants. The plant food is normally fish poop so the only thing he really needs to get is some good lighting. Plants do not over stock a tank, the opposite in fact. The plants take in the bad stuff in your water and makes it good. 
Sorry everyone but I can't seem to think of what exactly it is that plants do in the aquarium, feel free to jump in and tell Nicole what plants do exactly.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

big b said:


> Serpae tetras are known fin nippers and would not fare well with the pearl gouramis.
> Also, the maintenance does not really decide if you can have plants. The things that decide if you can have plants are lighting and food for the plants. The plant food is normally fish poop so the only thing he really needs to get is some good lighting. Plants do not over stock a tank, the opposite in fact. The plants take in the bad stuff in your water and makes it good.
> Sorry everyone but I can't seem to think of what exactly it is that plants do in the aquarium, feel free to jump in and tell Nicole what plants do exactly.


1) Remove ammonia, and to some extent remove nitrate.
2) Less important, but they'll pull out other less problematic nutrients like phosphates.
3) If you have high metal levels (zinc and copper come to mind) plants will pull those down*. Walstad has a nice section on this at the beginning of her book.
4) Their leaves will provide ample surface for beneficial bacteria as well as foraging locations and hiding places for smaller fish and fry.
5) They look nice, which you don't fully understand until you have some doing well then see someone else's tank with plastic decorations (I used to love my plastic decorations).
6) Increase water oxygenation.
7) Push oxygen into the substrate and discourage anaerobic pockets (although those aren't the demon people make them out to be).
8) You can sell them to many LFS which covers the cost of consumables like dechlorinators and food. Between the plants, shrimp, and now corals I haven't had to pay for these things in years.

You can call this one a mild stretch, but it is true for many:
9) Occasional pruning is an easy to learn low skill action which keeps people involved in their tanks. Pruning plants that have overgrown also provides instant satisfaction as the tank immediately looks nicer.


* A small amount of some of these are important trace elements, but large concentrations can be problematic)


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

"7) Push oxygen into the substrate and discourage anaerobic pockets (although those aren't the demon people make them out to be)."

Actually the root system of the plants aerate the substrate helping to discourage anaerobic pockets


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

thanks for the input!

A couple people on another site suggested the gouramis as I was worried about the possible fin nipping, but they said with a big group and high protein diet they should be fine. But I'm still a bit wary, so would Kribs work better? 

I understand that plants won't overstock a tank, I think the way I wrote it was confusing lol. What I meant is that he has done live plants before and they didn't survive so I'm not sure if he will go for them again. If he doesn't I don't want him to be overstocked with fish as his maintenance is inconsistent. I will be trying to convince him to get some easy plants (thanks for the suggestions) and explain the benefits that you've listed above, which I'm sure he will go for if I tell him exactly what to buy


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks jccaclimber2 and fancyfish. I think that if you really want the serpae tetras then the kribs might be better, don't hold me to it because I have never had kribs. Almost had them a few times but I went another way. Anubias nana is a super easy plant, and anacharis is a super easy plant. If he sticks with hardy plants then he will be ok.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

"I think that if you really want the serpae tetras then the kribs might be better,"

Not only are there two different water parameters, fish with bright colorings and or flowing fins may not be a good match with Serpae tetras.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

big b said:


> don't hold me to it because I have never had kribs.


 Like I said, never had them before.


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

"Like I said, never had them before."

Just trying to give accurate information 

Kribensis Breeder here


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well thanks for correcting that wrong information I gave. You're a kribensis breeder? Cool


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

FancyFish said:


> "7) Push oxygen into the substrate and discourage anaerobic pockets (although those aren't the demon people make them out to be)."
> 
> Actually the root system of the plants aerate the substrate helping to discourage anaerobic pockets


I'm pretty sure we are saying the exact same thing. Am I missing something?


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

I was just wondering the same thing! 

Agreed we are saying the same thing, wording through me off.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicole2933 said:


> A couple people on another site suggested the gouramis as I was worried about the possible fin nipping, but they said with a big group and high protein diet they should be fine. But I'm still a bit wary, so would Kribs work better?


I found the other site you were talking about  I am a member there also under the name evil wizard.


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

lol I thought to increase responses by posting on 2 sites!!

so Kribs won't really work, and gouramis will be hit or miss

So what about instead of a pair of either of these another 6 of another schooling fish (suggestions welcome) or would this be too much?

12 serpae 
6 another species 
6 corys

or if anyone has any other suggestions please let me know, I appreciate all the help!


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Nicole2933 said:


> lol I thought to increase responses by posting on 2 sites!!
> 
> so Kribs won't really work, and gouramis will be hit or miss
> 
> ...


I would add either 6 more serpae or 6 more corys. Both will be more colorful/active/enjoyable in larger groups.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

jccaclimber2 said:


> I would add either 6 more serpae or 6 more corys. Both will be more colorful/active/enjoyable in larger groups.


Sounds like it will be just right. Nicole, why don't you go google "cory types" and tell us what you like?


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

he seems to like the false julii and agassizi cory



I've also just discovered that he has a false bloodfin tetra and a platy (may be a mollie I'm not sure)....so I may suggest that he bring these in with the pleco, what do you think?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nicole2933 said:


> he seems to like the false julii and agassizi cory
> 
> 
> 
> I've also just discovered that he has a false bloodfin tetra and a platy (may be a mollie I'm not sure)....so I may suggest that he bring these in with the pleco, what do you think?


 I think you can get away with a mollie if you keep on top of your water changes. So when you say bring these in with the pleco, you mean donate them with the pleco?


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

big b said:


> I think you can get away with a mollie if you keep on top of your water changes. So when you say bring these in with the pleco, you mean donate them with the pleco?



Yes that's what I mean


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

Nicole2933 said:


> he seems to like the false julii and agassizi cory?


would either of these cory types work?


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Nicole2933 said:


> would either of these cory types work?


Both are fine fish. The trilineatus stay a bit smaller than the agassizii and so may be a better fit. Stay in the mid to upper 70's on temperature and you'll be fine. Try getting towards the mid 80's on temperature and you'll have long term problems with most cories other than sterbai, which still don't like discus temperature water.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Either of the corys will be ok. Do you have gravel in the tank?


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

yes he has gravel in the tank


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well then he will have to vacuum the gravel. He will have to vaccum the gravel even if he does not have cory's. Also sand is generally better for cory's because of their barbels but they can live with gravel.


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

he already does vacuum the gravel so that shouldn't be an issue---his pleco is very messy


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Well that's good. I want to make sure everything goes right .


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

i appreciate all the help


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

You're welcome . Don't forget to post pics .


----------



## Nicole2933 (Aug 12, 2015)

So its been a while as they had a massive disaster with the tank and all their remaining fish died (not sure what happened)

So they basically started the tank again....took out all the ornaments and gravel as they also had a bad algae outbreak and have re-cycled the tank. I'm back for Christmas and checked the water to parameters just to make sure it was fully cycled and it was. I did do a pH check and it was quite high above 8. Today we went out and bought 4 black phantom tetras as there were no serpae tetras at the LFS. 

he also liked the guppies, dalmation mollies, panda tetras and tiger barbs (although I know the later can be quite aggressive).

So now I'm rethinking the stocking list. Any possible suggestions that might go well with the black phantoms, including numbers that I can discuss with my dad in more detail (they don't have to be any of the fish I have listed previously) Also I do plan on getting more and up the school to at least 6---I just didn't want to do too much at one time.


----------

